# Pregnant Guppy swimming



## lukealletson

Hi everyone 
Just a quick question to all past and present guppy breeders.

My guppy, I think, is starting to square off. Which I'm pleased with because I know that means she is only a couple of days away. However, I've read in other places that she should be showing more 'labour signs' than she is In fact, she seems to be doing the opposite of every sign..

Like, from what I've read she should be hiding away and being slow. This female has extremely erratic swimming and swims like crazy around the tank. Also, some people say that their feeding should go down to nearly nothing, except this female doesn't stop eating.

Her gravid spot is very very dark and I can now see the white tube thing that I expect the fry will soon slide out from . Just wondering if anyone else has had any similar symptoms or am I just expecting her to drop to early?


----------



## Revolution1221

typically they will only start hiding right before they give birth because they are trying to find a place to hide and have their babys. also she may not be hiding because she is getting harassed to much to actually hide which could also result in the sparatic swimming. and idk about the eating but all the females i have ever had eat like crazy because they are so wore out they need all the energy they can get.


----------

